# seller review MattyB1975, A+ seller



## rubrduk (Apr 6, 2013)

Seller Review of MattyB1975


damn good guy, just bought a set of Hertz components from him, picked up in person

highly recommended!


----------



## Mattyb1975 (Jan 2, 2021)

rubrduk said:


> Seller Review of MattyB1975
> 
> 
> damn good guy, just bought a set of Hertz components from him, picked up in person
> ...


Thank you sir. Great buyer as well!!


----------

